# How many Severums



## dovetail (Feb 8, 2011)

Which tank would hold the most severums? A 120gal 48x24x24 or a 125gal long 72x18x20. Is hieght of tank important with this type of fish?How many severums could I house in each of these tanks? What size tank would be best for a sev. tank?
Lots of ???? :-?


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

The 6-foot 125, of course. Bigger overall footprint and the Severums will appreciate the extra two feet of length in case they want to swim fast.

How many you can fit in there depends on the temperament of the individual fishes and whether or not a pair forms. I'm not an expert but I would think a breeding pair would want even a tank that large all to itself.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I would go with the 6 foot as well.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Ditto, what they said. a mature pair would easily claim that amount of space as is pointed out. Personally I like breeder 50s for both grow out and pairs of Severums. Under one year 6 Severums do nicely in a breeder 50. I have had that many youngsters in a 29, but with a huge plant population and weekly water changes. Now the only plants I have are floating plants and some potted ones in tanks where the fish dont shred them. Those tanks get hornwort .

A 125 would be a beautiful display tank for 6 but when a pair forms as is almost certain it wont be large enough for all. Give the pair their own 50 or 75.

Good luck.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

You should be fine with six in a 125g. Given that you provide line of sight breaks, pairs should not cause too much trouble. A lot depends on the species, but assuming you are going with the common tank bred species, they are not overly aggressive fish when defending a brood. Some of the wild types can be a lot more aggressive.


----------

